# How to Install OpenVZ and Getting Started



## drmike (May 27, 2014)

I am interested in setting up a testing server internally for OpenVZ. 

There are lots of times where having full access to such might prove insightful.

Looking to install OpenVZ on a fresh Debian latest release.

Someone have an install process/howto they currently follow for Debian + OpenVZ?


----------



## rds100 (May 27, 2014)

Debian latest (Wheezy) might be problematic, because of the kernel. CentOS would be easier.

Or you should install the rhel6 based OpenVZ kernel first. Read the instructions here -  http://download.openvz.org/debian/


----------



## raindog308 (May 27, 2014)

I used this for a home OvZ a while back...

http://openvz.org/Quick_installation

There's one for Debian: http://openvz.org/Installation_on_Debian


----------



## dabtech (May 27, 2014)

You can also install Proxmox on top of Debian, if you don't mind the extra stuff. Decent GUI for container management.

http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Install_Proxmox_VE_on_Debian_Wheezy


----------



## Nett (May 27, 2014)

Use CentOS.


----------



## drmike (May 27, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Debian latest (Wheezy) might be problematic, because of the kernel. CentOS would be easier.


Can someone who deals with OVZ daily and installations point out what the compatibility/kernel issues are that make Debian problematic?  Is the problem that OVZ is lagging behind with older kernels certified?


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 27, 2014)

Basically, OpenVZ is developed on the el5/el6 kernel lines that RHEL and CentOS use. Debian uses a different line (not the el lines). Thus, programs developed on and compiled against Debian kernels MIGHT not work properly with the kernels used by OpenVZ.


----------



## jarland (May 27, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> Basically, OpenVZ is developed on the el5/el6 kernel lines that RHEL and CentOS use. Debian uses a different line (not the el lines). Thus, programs developed on and compiled against Debian kernels MIGHT not work properly with the kernels used by OpenVZ.


This. If you want to understand OpenVZ, as used by just about everyone who uses it for production, use CentOS. Proxmox does a very nice Debian implementation but at the end of the day it isn't the up to date and intended environment by the VZ devs


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 27, 2014)

No guys you should install OpenVZ on Windows 2003 Datacenter Edition, it's great!!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 27, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> No guys you should install OpenVZ on Windows 2003 Datacenter Edition, it's great!!


Unfortunately that is not possible. Windows 2008 is the first edition with Hyper-V.


----------



## Nett (May 27, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> No guys you should install OpenVZ on Windows 2003 Datacenter Edition, it's great!!


@GVH-Jon I'd thank god if you can create a Windows VPS on OVZ.


----------



## DomainBop (May 27, 2014)

> *OpenVZ*, as used by just about everyone who uses it for *production*



The words 'openvz' and 'production' should NEVER be used in the same sentence.


----------



## nunim (May 27, 2014)

dabtech said:


> You can also install Proxmox on top of Debian, if you don't mind the extra stuff. Decent GUI for container management.
> 
> http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Install_Proxmox_VE_on_Debian_Wheezy


Proxmox is very easy to get up and running if you don't know much about OVZ/server management.  It'll pretty much take care of everything for you in regards to install, you just need to create a CT.


----------



## earl (May 28, 2014)

You can try this.. there is a ruby error but you can use the second link to fix it..

https://code.google.com/p/ovz-web-panel/

https://code.google.com/p/ovz-web-panel/issues/detail?id=506

I only tried it on a KVM IPv6 only VPS. Installed ok but can't get the Web GUI to load on IPv6, maybe you can play around with it.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 28, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Unfortunately that is not possible. Windows 2008 is the first edition with Hyper-V.


Sir, purple colored text on this forum is to not be taken seriously.


----------



## texteditor (May 28, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> Sir, purple colored text on this forum is to not be taken seriously.


You signal is indistinguishable from your noise, implied sarcasm or not


----------



## mtwiscool (Jun 1, 2014)

Nett said:


> @GVH-Jon I'd thank god if you can create a Windows VPS on OVZ.


That is not hard it is vary easy infact.


----------



## Nett (Jun 1, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> That is not hard it is vary easy infact.


Show me


----------



## Kalam (Jun 1, 2014)

I run Proxmox at home and it does perfectly fine with a mix of Linux OpenVZ vm's and Windows kvm's. Would recommend it.


----------

